# Broken Gaggia mdf



## Claude (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have a problem with my gaggia mdf!

I decided to make my beloved grinder stepless, I wanted to test if the grinder could withstand a whole minute of grinding without the dialling plate moving. I realised too late that a small screw from the hopper felt into the beans and the screw got stuck between the burrs which resulted in the grinder completely stopping.

I removed the screw, tried to make it work again and nothing happened. When I hit the switch button, nothing happens at all, the motor doesn't start. I took the top of the grinder apart and I don't think it is mechanical, the burrs are fine and when I turn the bottom burr I can see the fan at the bottom moving so none of the threads got damaged.

Do you guys know if the gaggia mdf has some sort of fuse that "goes off" in the events of the burrs getting stuck? and if so how do I replace it?

I didn't have this grinder for a while and I be very disappointed if I have to buy another one, I know it's my fault but if you guys could help it would be very nice indeed.

Thanks!


----------



## Claude (Nov 10, 2012)

UPDATE

I found the fuse in the grinder, I had to remove the motor completely to access it, the grinder is now working!


----------

